# Java Moss to Wood



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Noob question here, How do you attach Java Moss on drift Wood? do you just place them on the wood or you have to use something to attach it?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Cotton thread usually works to bind it to the wood. It'll eventually grab it.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

i use light weight fishing line, wrap it well and it will take its shape nicely


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I like hair netting as I dont have wind it all around but you cant use it if you have bottom feeders Its good on larger pieces of wood .


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I find dark brown thread works best, as it blends in too.


----------

